# What's On Your Wrist?



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Today its a Полёт Авиатор - limited edition on a brown RLT Flieger - commemorating the Ilyushin-2 Shturmovik

Ilyushin 2 Link

Its the watch on the right of the picture


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Lorus


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

Omega Speedmaster calibre 321 from 1967.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

RLT4 on black flieger


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Candino 1000m. As MrC said this is my Dreadnought


----------



## Tux (Jun 16, 2003)

My new supercool 50's Tissot...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Tux that is cool







Why does it remind me of an IWC?


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Omega Dynamic date.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My new Poljot...( thanks again Silver Hawk







)










Jason


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Omega power.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Royal Oak.










Just for information...........

Believe it or not, I didn't wear it yesterday! First time since I got it. Tell a lie - put it back on late last night


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice Paul. I like that.

Not familiar with that watch, do those screws serve a purpose and hold the whole thing together? Are they hexagonal like the crown?


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

This one today of watchbay a few months ago makes a good beater.










Cheers Mal

Cheers Mal


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Royal Oak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice Paul, some good stuff on here today, I have on my humble RLT6.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Tux said:


> My new supercool 50's Tissot...


 That is feeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrkkkkkkiiiinnng NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Superb looking watch. ALWAYS liked Tissots!!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Agreed. Most Tissots seem ordinary to me, & only a few plain watches usually catch my interest. That is very nice though.

Cheers Mark. I like it as well


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Royal Oak.
> 
> Just for information...........
> 
> *Believe it or not, I didn't wear it yesterday *......


Paul ... are you getting bored with the APRO already?

Watch Bay next week ?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo JoT









Just thought i'd 'give it a rest'. Me being in a chair i'm always catching my watches on desks etc. I already have a scratch on the bezel I'm sure i'm responsible for
















Traveller

Bezel is Octagonal. Screws hexagonal white gold. They go right through to back yes. Paulus & I were discussing this the other day. He thinks the movement must come out through the front.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Swapping around a bit today, but mainly it is this:


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Fabulous Chronostop traveller... looks a lot like this one:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...&category=11709

I've always found them of limited use (maybe if I owned one that would be different ;-) ), but a great design so who cares?!

Fab Tissot, superb, a lot of character (which they sometimes lack IMO), and mint!

RLT5 on Flieger (thanks!!!) and Chronomat GMT here.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This one:










Just finalized a deal on a Fortis MarineMaster today. This hair-shirt watch has a decompression table on the dial (!). Not just No-D limits, an actual deco table. And it's orange - should be quite the D's Bs, pictures when it arrives of course.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Seiko kinetic with modified bezel.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

A stunning Richmond Spencer



















Credit to original poster ofthese pics. I can't remember who, sorry!

cheers

Dave


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's nice, Eddie should be proud.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

> That's nice, Eddie should be proud.


I'm sure he is proud







BTW there are only 9 of them left.

cheers

Dave


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

RLT 7 comme d'habitude.

Theres some nice watches today







.

Lorus Griff? Right on







.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

After work, giving my Mortima an airing.

MIKE..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Si red x for some reason but cut and paste the properties and saw it ... nice.

Love the Tissot also,

Been at work so you all know by now! Bear wristed at the moment









btw took some more pics of the work watch, may be my comp entry


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Put something vintage on for the evening.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I meant bare wristed. I haven't got a grizzly on the wrist









Blue poljot chrono tomorrow


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

This


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice watch Sargon.









I fear the day our Accutron's will stop working.









Let's wear them while we can.









I love mine.










Sorry for posting this pic again. But what the hell.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

This one has already died on me once. It has been resurected however. New coils and a cleaning and it's as good as new.


----------



## MikeM (Jun 21, 2003)

Sargon thats a beautiful watch, I have *needed* one of that type for ages but prices are above my pocket for now.









Stan that 218 (I presume) looks great, I just love em in stainless steel.









Heres the one I have worn most of the week its a 219. Its a bit unusual with the crown at 3.o'clock.










Sorry if the oic is to big.

Regards

MikeM


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I 'aint got an Accutron...........*and I'm pissed!!!!!!!*


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

What is still on my wrist is this.........*so I'm even more pissed!!!!*


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

*.........very very pissed!!!!!!*


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Griff, Go Buy an ACCUTRON!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff,

If you like what I think you like, something a bit unusual but good.









Buy an Accutron.









They are a bit unusual in design in some cases but the engine is outstanding.
















A well set up Accutron will beat a poor quartz watch into the dust, imho. And it is a **** load more beautiful in operation. Rolex has a sweaping seconds hand does it? Not like an Accutron it doesn't.









If you talk to Roy nicely he will probably help you out.

When Helen is better and he has time, of course.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That would make me most unpissed!!!

*Best wishes to Mrs T. first however!!*


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice words Griff.









I don't know why you would be pissed off having seen your Longines quartz, remember me if you want to sell it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> What is still on my wrist is this.........*so I'm even more pissed!!!!*


 You'll feel much better in the morning Griff














.

Nothing wrong with a Lorus, especially since it has a lumibrite dial







.

You know it makes sense in the dark.

Something I should point out - even a no account watch moron like moi has an Accutron














.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

on my wrist?

a CAMEL TROPHY...

very nice.i'll post pics this week...

hey!

and i am still awake!

where are you all?!!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I'll just let you know when I have a change from now on. I'm very much a one watch man at present


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for that info. on Royal Oak Paul - white gold screws









namaste - that Chronostop on eBay looks in good condition too. It's not mine - honest, no intention of selling. Be interesting to see where the price finishes though.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > What is still on my wrist is this.........*so I'm even more pissed!!!!*
> ...


 You have one as well!!.........well it's Sunday.......I want an Accutron like Stans I think.............*I 'aint got one, and I'm still bloody pissed!!!!!! *


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Seriously.........I would like an Accutron!!!!!!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Me too Griff. Must be my next mission I think to get a nice one.









btw nice pic


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Ta...........but this is how I feel without Accutron!!!!!!!!









aegmegascowl


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Steady on Griff. I'm here with medicaments







.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

I must be the only person on this forum that doesn't want an Accutron.









Have had them in the past mainly the Omega ones.

I reccomend flea markets in the US there are plenty there, mostly not working, they made loads of them.

I'd be interested to know how many they made during the production years, anyone know?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Believe me Neil, you're not the only one...............


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I still want one
















Lovely pics Griff


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

I have one or two,







, on me wrist, new today.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Fred that is classy,very nice


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

> Believe me Neil, you're not the only one...............


I don't fancy them either too be honest, Paul. They just don't float my boat.

I was wearing a Richmond Spencer, but now I'm wearing a Roamer Anfibio which I bought from Jot:










cheers

Dave


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

BTW, the pic of the Rhodesian Roamer in the above post is also from Jot









cheers

Dave


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice Roamer







Very similar to the CWC


----------



## Tux (Jun 16, 2003)

I can't help myself...weekend work.. here are som more pics of my Tissot...

Cheers,

Tux


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Fred said:


> I have one or two,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's one of the nicest dialed Poljots I've seen...........not bad at all!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Tux said:


> I can't help myself...weekend work.. here are som more pics of my Tissot...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tux


 That is bloody superb.................any chance of selling it!!!!!?????????


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That is nice Tux. I'm gonna put my tissot camping on again today! No where near as pretty! I love the way the dial has aged though.


----------



## Tux (Jun 16, 2003)

Sorry Griff its not for sale... yet







. It hasn't been in my collection for more that a month and I still enjoy to much to sell it, I think...

PG: Nice Camping model. I have been looking at those for a while. Yours looks very nice!









/Tux


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thks Tux, the dial has suffered a little water damage but looks charming IMO.

I have a seastar PR516 auto as well that was in a right state when I got it. cleaned up well but the lume fell out of the hands and the seconds pinnion is broke so no seconds hand! I sprayed the hands mat black. I like it.

I'm rather fond of Tissot, very nice and quality is good. The movt on the seastar is like silk although the power reserve is very low. It runs perfect and to time on the wrist but take it off and leave it and it will stop within about 6 hours. Not worth a service though. I wear it ocassionally.

Here's how it was


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

and after a polish and with black hands


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

..................impressive revamp!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice Paul









Looks loads better


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2004)

Like Tux's Tissot and PG's camping, I think the Tissots looked much better with the old style script logo than the modern "T" one they have now.









I've had a few of those PR 516's PG.

The letters apparently stand for "Perpetual" (automatic) and "Resistant" (water resistant)

Know one knows about the 516!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Agree Neil I prefer the vintage Tissot name on the dial, verydistinctive script. I wonder why they ditched it? Modernisation I suppose.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Similar style of script from Mido also.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice watch Traveller,I have thought about buying one of those for ages,but I do not know if I could live with the dial markings.In pics they always look gem like.Is this the case,or are they better in the flesh?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey PG,

I didn't know you were a "closet" polisher?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Aye Stanley, but I wouldn't polish a mesh or a mil watch


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Give it time lad, give it time.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

> Nice Roamer Very similar to the CWC


Thanks Alex. Actually, they're not as similar as you might think. Although the cases are of similar size, the lug spacing on the Roamer is wider at 20mm. Also, the minute chapter ring is different, of course.

cheers

Dave


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

How about a buxom blonde Stan to polish your chain mail pyjamas!!?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A buxom blonde would be welcome to polish whatever she wanted to Griff.


----------



## Tux (Jun 16, 2003)

pg tips said:


> thks Tux, the dial has suffered a little water damage but looks charming IMO.
> 
> I have a seastar PR516 auto as well that was in a right state when I got it. cleaned up well but the lume fell out of the hands and the seconds pinnion is broke so no seconds hand! I sprayed the hands mat black. I like it.
> 
> ...


Fantastic revamp PG looks like new!!


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Alex - re the Mido Oceanstar dial markings. Yes they do look a bit like gems, as you probably know they are what looks like polished steel but not as "sparkly" as say diamonds or crystal glass. If this sort of thing isn't your taste then you've probably been wise to not buy. I expect you know the case is solid and the movement comes out through the top.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Still the Lorus..................still no Accutron!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Traveller,thanks for the info.The markers are maybe something I would have to try and live with.You never know until you try


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

blue sqr seiko, pics later I hope

btw how do you pronounce datoday?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

pronouce or spell?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Seriously is a corruption of day to day or date day or what? anyone know?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

picture of whats on the right in the Jap' forum. eco drive on left for time checking.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

For the next few weeks my newly aquired Seiko from Alex.

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I dunner blame you Mike. It looks really "mean".









Go for it and enjoy it.









I've got my Accutron on at the moment.









Sorry Griff.









Griff will get an Accutron at some time soon, I'm sure of it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Love that seiko. Yao? I presume. Those hands are much better IMO.

Talk of Poljots has bouught this M/W out. Stan they are just as good as the chrono's







date was on six when I got it out so not too far to set it. Not very often that happens, perhaps I should chose the one that's nearest the current date in future.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

O & W Mirage 111.................superb watch!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Seiko is looking good mike


----------



## Tux (Jun 16, 2003)

Griff, that O&W is really looking nice!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff has some very nice watches.









Like the Longines quartz, hint, hint.









It could come and live at my house.


----------

